
Eyenuk: AI System Obtains FDA Clearance for Diabetic Retinopathy Screening - parekhnish
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200805005495/en/Eyenuk-Announces-FDA-Clearance-EyeArt-Autonomous-AI
======
parekhnish
OP here: Title was modified because original title was too long for HN limits

